# How to connect front panel speaker and mic jacks to motherboard



## h84gotten (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello, im currently working on my brothers computer and im having problems connecting the front panel speaker and microphone jacks to the motherboard. Im confused where to place the connectors on which pins. Any help would be awesome. I have a MSI RD480 Neo2 motherboard and the connectors to the front panel are as follows:
MIC IN
MIC BIAS
GROUND
SPK OUT L
SPK OUT R
RETURN L
RETURN R


----------



## h84gotten (Mar 17, 2008)

Quick addition to mobo info, im reading the manual and its telling me that the connectors need to be plugged into JAUD1. Pin Definitions are as follows:
1 PORT 1L-ANALOG PORT 1/LEFT CHANNEL
2 GND-GROUND
3 PORT 1R-ANALOG PORT 1/RIGHT CHANNEL
4 PRESENCE#-ACTIVE LOW SIGNAL
5 PORT 2R-ANALOG PORT 2/RIGHT CHANNEL
6 SENSE1_RETURN-JACK DETECTION RETURN FROM FRONT PANEL JACK1
7 SENSE_SEND-JACK DETECTION SENSE LINE
8 KEY-CONNECTOR KEY
9 PORT 2L-ANALOG PORT 2/LEFT CHANNEL
10 SENSE2_RETURN-JACK DETECTION RETURN FROM FRONT PANEL JACK2


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is something easier, go online and find your mobo book if you dont already have it and it will give you a pic on which way to connect it, it's much easier.


----------

